# Calcular cuánto cobraré de baja laboral (autónomo)



## vertedero (10 Mar 2011)

Hola, hay una web donde se puede calcular cuánto cobraría un autónomo en caso de caer en una baja laboral: http://www.bajalaboralautonomos.com , creo que le puede interesar a gente de este subforo de emprendedores.

La verdad es que el resultado da miedo!

Como me gustaría a mí dejar de pagar el pastón mensual por unas coberturas de circo, y emplear ese dinero como crea conveniente...


----------



## Profesor_Lonchafina (10 Mar 2011)

vertedero dijo:


> Hola, hay una web donde se puede calcular cuánto cobraría un autónomo en caso de caer en una baja laboral: http://www.bajalaboralautonomos.com , creo que le puede interesar a gente de este subforo de emprendedores.
> 
> La verdad es que el resultado da miedo!
> 
> Como me gustaría a mí dejar de pagar el pastón mensual por unas coberturas de circo, y emplear ese dinero como crea conveniente...



hombre con los 250 € que pagas que esperas que te den 2500 al mes?

Si cotizases el tope, unos 900, te quedarían unos 2.200 limpios al mes de baja.
Con autonomos no estas pagando las bajas. Estas pagando la cobertura sanitaria ppalmente. Y eso ya seria otro tema de discusión.


----------



## vertedero (10 Mar 2011)

Profesor_Lonchafina dijo:


> hombre con los 250 € que pagas que esperas que te den 2500 al mes?
> 
> Si cotizases el tope, unos 900, te quedarían unos 2.200 limpios al mes de baja.
> Con autonomos no estas pagando las bajas. Estas pagando la cobertura sanitaria ppalmente. Y eso ya seria otro tema de discusión.



Pero ten en cuenta que aunque estés de baja tienes que seguir pagando el autónomo!

O sea que de limpios nada, 2.200 - 900, que vale, valdría para mantenerme mientras este de baja, pero pagando 900 euros al mes???

Yo entiendo que si pago una cobertura social, y me pasa algo chungo que me tiene 6 meses en el hospital, debería valer esa cobertura social *para no arruinarme*, pero con 300 y pocos euros al mes (lo que me pagan - seguir pagando el autonomo) es que es para denunciarlo.


----------



## Carbonilla (10 Mar 2011)

Lo que no entiendo es por qué en el paso 2 (calcular cobertura privada) te piden la altura y el peso, aparte de la edad.
¿Qué tiene que ver?:


----------



## Profesor_Lonchafina (10 Mar 2011)

vertedero dijo:


> Pero ten en cuenta que aunque estés de baja tienes que seguir pagando el autónomo!
> 
> O sea que de limpios nada, 2.200 - 900, que vale, valdría para mantenerme mientras este de baja, pero pagando 900 euros al mes???
> 
> Yo entiendo que si pago una cobertura social, y me pasa algo chungo que me tiene 6 meses en el hospital, debería valer esa cobertura social *para no arruinarme*, pero con 300 y pocos euros al mes (lo que me pagan - seguir pagando el autonomo) es que es para denunciarlo.



no, no. lo que cobras son unos 3200 no 2200 y de ahi le restas los 900.

Si quieres te digo las cantidades exactas pero vamos que te vienen a quedar unos 2200 limpios.


----------



## vertedero (10 Mar 2011)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué en el paso 2 (calcular cobertura privada) te piden la altura y el peso, aparte de la edad.
> ¿Qué tiene que ver?:



Eso creo que es ya para calcular un seguro privado, supongo que el peso y la edad tendrán que ver para lo que te toque pagar. 

Yo también me lo he mirado y estoy valorando hacerme un seguro de esos, porque es que como un dia vayas y te pase algo minimamente grave, estas acabado con la mi·$%% de S.S. que tenemos.


----------



## vertedero (10 Mar 2011)

Profesor_Lonchafina dijo:


> no, no. lo que cobras son unos 3200 no 2200 y de ahi le restas los 900.
> 
> Si quieres te digo las cantidades exactas pero vamos que te vienen a quedar unos 2200 limpios.



Ok, no importa, no necesito las cantidades exactas, pero sigo pensando que para cobrar algo que te permita subsistir, tendrias que pagar un pastonisimo de autonomos...

Porque siempre hablo de que te pase algo chungo, yo hace años que no me pongo malo -ya se que es el topico autonomo pero es verdad- y que te deje unos meses totalmente fuera de circulacion. Cómo pagas alquiler, agua, gas, comida, niños si los tienes... es que es muy jodido!!! y peligroso!

Si ahora va a resultar que los autónomos gozamos de grandes prestaciones en este país!!!!! no me joas (sin acritud)


----------



## Carbonilla (10 Mar 2011)

vertedero dijo:


> Eso creo que es ya para calcular un seguro privado, supongo que el peso y la edad tendrán que ver para lo que te toque pagar.



Gracias, después de postear me he dado cuenta de que seguramente lo tendrán en cuenta para saber si hay riesgo de padecer más enfermedades (por obesidad y eso), etc.
Menos mal, ya pensaba que era para encargar la caja en caso de que palmes... :XX:


----------



## Profesor_Lonchafina (10 Mar 2011)

vertedero dijo:


> Ok, no importa, no necesito las cantidades exactas, pero sigo pensando que para cobrar algo que te permita subsistir, tendrias que pagar un pastonisimo de autonomos...
> 
> Porque siempre hablo de que te pase algo chungo, yo hace años que no me pongo malo -ya se que es el topico autonomo pero es verdad- y que te deje unos meses totalmente fuera de circulacion. Cómo pagas alquiler, agua, gas, comida, niños si los tienes... es que es muy jodido!!! y peligroso!
> 
> Si ahora va a resultar que los autónomos gozamos de grandes prestaciones en este país!!!!! no me joas (sin acritud)



Sin acritud hamijo, q. yo también soy automono (que seria el termino correcto).

Lo lógico sería que por cada 300 cotizados (perdon por la inexactitud de las cifras) cobrarses entre 700 y 1000 limpios dependiendo del tipo de baja y no tuvieses que pagar la cuota de autonomos.

Eso sin contar pensiones, vacaciones, indemnizaciones por despido etc. a las que no tienes derecho.

Lo que tú y yo y todos los automonos de este país deben hacer es calcular ese coste y aplicarlo en sus tarifas, muchos lo hacen o hacemos. 

Aparte tampoco vale creerse que todo lo que entra en casa es limpio si no que hay que provisionar para compensar la escasa cobertura.

A mi cuando me dicen que si un fontanero o lo que sea es caro (que si que los hay) me entra la risa, porque ese autónomo, de lo que cobra a lo que realmente le queda comparado con los beneficios no monetarios de un asalariado es algo así como la mitad.


----------



## samaruc (10 Mar 2011)

A vueltas con la abuela fuma.

Un autónomo cotizando la base mínima (850,20) paga por IT no llega a los 30 €. 

Las cuotas de autónomos (contingencias comunes, incapacidad temporal, accidentes de trabajo y cese de actividad) son fiscalmente deducibles en su totalidad.

La obligación de cotizar persiste en situación de IT en todos y cada uno de los regimenes de la SS, no solo en el RETA.

Las coberturas son:

- IT por enfermedad común o accidente no laboral: prestación económica del 60% de la base del 4º al 20º día de la baja, el 75% de la base a partir de 21º día.

- IT por enfermedad profesional o accidente laboral: 75% de la base a partir del día siguiente a la baja. Prestación farmacéutica gratuita.


Edito: a ver si mirais el recibo de cada mes. Ahí teneis desglosadas las cuotas en contingencias comunes, IT, AT y CA (Contingencias comunes comprende jubilación, invalidez, muerte y supervivencia). La IT es voluntaria en caso de pluriactividad y los AT y CA son voluntarios en todo caso excepto para TRADE y, en un futuro, para los que tengan ciertas actividades de especial riesgo.


----------



## vertedero (10 Mar 2011)

Ok, lo entiendo perfectamente. Entonces hay que hacerse un seguro privado si o si, o pagar el triple para que te lo cubra la Seguridad Social.

Vivan los centollos.


----------



## MarcosV (27 Abr 2011)

Yo soy autonomo y prefiero no pararme a pensar en estas cosas si un dia me tienen que ingresar siempre toco madera y tiro palante pero la verdad que es mejor no pensarlo.

Tengo ahorros pero si me pasara algo grave crees que estos seguros son buena cosa?


----------



## vertedero (31 May 2011)

Creo que si es conveniente, si no imprescindible, yo lo contrate con esta gente y el trato ha sido excelente, de momento obviamente no he tenido que usarlo (y espero no tener que hacerlo en mucho tiempo!), pero por mi recomendable 100%, y no tengo comision!


----------



## Lorca83 (31 May 2011)

es que lo de pagar autonomos es un robo...300 y pico mensuales por ser autonomo....

si este gobierno fuera efectivo haria mucho tiempo que quitaria esta cuota estupida


----------



## Sombra (7 Jun 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> es que lo de pagar autonomos es un robo...300 y pico mensuales por ser autonomo....
> 
> si este gobierno fuera efectivo haria mucho tiempo que quitaria esta cuota estupida



Desde mi ignorancia: ¿No se ha hablado nunca de que se reduzca la cuota entre las medidas anticrisis? 
Lo pregunto porque como han puesto eso de la Sociedad Limitada Nueva Empresa para reducir costes en los emprendedores, tambien podrían reducir otros costes como la cuota mensual de los autónomos.


----------



## vertedero (10 Jun 2011)

y además con las coberturas que dan, por mucho que con esa cuota estás pagando otras cosas, pagas lo que pagas al mes y que te quedes de baja y no tengas ni para pipas...


----------



## nandogle (10 Jun 2011)

vertedero dijo:


> Pero ten en cuenta que aunque estés de baja tienes que seguir pagando el autónomo!
> 
> O sea que de limpios nada, 2.200 - 900, que vale, valdría para mantenerme mientras este de baja, pero pagando 900 euros al mes???
> 
> Yo entiendo que si pago una cobertura social, y me pasa algo chungo que me tiene 6 meses en el hospital, debería valer esa cobertura social *para no arruinarme*, pero con 300 y pocos euros al mes (lo que me pagan - seguir pagando el autonomo) es que es para denunciarlo.



Creo que lo de que tienes que seguir pagando el autónomo estando de baja no es exacto. Una persona allegada a mí se echó dos años de baja y dejó de pagar el autónomo a partir del tercer mes, cotizaba los 250 euros ( lo sé porque los pagaba yo) y cobraba bastante más que lo 300 y pico euros ( aunque no recuerdo la cantidad exacta).


----------



## vertedero (11 Jun 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Creo que lo de que tienes que seguir pagando el autónomo estando de baja no es exacto. Una persona allegada a mí se echó dos años de baja y dejó de pagar el autónomo a partir del tercer mes, cotizaba los 250 euros ( lo sé porque los pagaba yo) y cobraba bastante más que lo 300 y pico euros ( aunque no recuerdo la cantidad exacta).



Puse números redondeando, pero son más o menos cercanos. Y sí, el autónomo hay que seguir pagándolo aunque estés de baja. Informándome sobre el tema he encontrado este blog donde lo explican bastante claro:

Seguros de baja laboral para autónomos « David Torío blog



> En la actualidad los autónomos en este país lo tienen muy complicado para poder mantener abiertos sus negocios, no hay más que ver las estadísticas para darse cuenta de ello. Este colectivo de profesionales que representa una gran parte del tejido empresarial español se enfrenta actualmente a una caída del volumen de su negocio, que puede incluso llevar al cierre de su actividad, por lo que ahora más que nunca aumenta la necesidad de seguridad. En años de bonanza se disponía de capacidad para pedir un préstamo a una entidad financiera y salir del apuro, o inclusive si no fuera excesivo contar con el apoyo de la familia o amigos, pero eso se nos acabó.
> 
> Si a esta situación general le sumamos un poco de mala suerte en forma de una enfermedad o un accidente que nos impida trabajar durante un tiempo prolongado (y aquí este término dependerá mucho de la interpretación que cada uno de nosotros queramos darle, para según qué actividad 1 mes puede ser poco y para otra una eternidad) tenemos un coctel poco agradable. Nuestro bolsillo lo notará ya que a menos horas trabajadas menores ingresos económicos, y justo cuando más lo necesitamos ya que a la reducción de nuestros ingresos tendremos que añadir los gastos ocasionados por estar de baja laboral (médicos, medicinas, transporte, etc…).
> 
> ...


----------



## nandogle (11 Jun 2011)

vertedero dijo:


> Puse números redondeando, pero son más o menos cercanos. Y sí, el autónomo hay que seguir pagándolo aunque estés de baja. Informándome sobre el tema he encontrado este blog donde lo explican bastante claro:
> 
> Seguros de baja laboral para autónomos « David Torío blog



Disculpa pero veo que insistes en que el autónomo que está de baja tiene que seguir pagando el seguro. TE reafirmo que por experiencia personal con una persona muy allegada a mí, sé que se puede dar de baja en la cotización y seguir de baja cobrando por incapacidad laboral. Yo que tú, si te va algún interés en ello lo consultaría en el inem. 

Saludos::::::


----------



## vertedero (11 Jun 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Disculpa pero veo que insistes en que el autónomo que está de baja tiene que seguir pagando el seguro. TE reafirmo que por experiencia personal con una persona muy allegada a mí, sé que se puede dar de baja en la cotización y seguir de baja cobrando por incapacidad laboral. Yo que tú, si te va algún interés en ello lo consultaría en el inem.
> 
> Saludos::::::



Hombre, claro, puedes cesar la actividad, cerrar, y no tendrás que pagar, pero menuda solución para un autónomo "serio"!!!


----------



## vertedero (11 Jun 2011)

Por cierto que el  es mi firma, no es que te lo pusiera a ti específicamente...


----------



## nandogle (12 Jun 2011)

vertedero dijo:


> Por cierto que el  es mi firma, no es que te lo pusiera a ti específicamente...



vale. ahora te he entendido.

saludos


----------



## Deva (12 Jun 2011)

Y no es mejor en vez de cotizar esos 900€ de máximo y entregárselos a la bestia ahorrarlos y administrárselos uno mismo?
Con los recortes que nos esperan lo más probable es que cuando vayas a echar mano de lo cotizado te peguen una patada en el culo o te eutanasien.
Al Estado ni agua, yo intentaría pagar los menos impuestos posibles en este país de ladrones.


----------



## Antiparras (13 Jun 2011)

si os parece caro pagar la cuota de autónomo podeis crear una S.L., poneis a vuestro cuñao de administrador y vosotros de curritos con contrato laboral. Haceis las cuentas y me contais, pero yo ya lo tengo más que calculado y lo que ganas por un lado lo pierdes por otro. Las coberturas hay que pagarlas y las pensiones no crecen en los arboles.

El problema es la mala gestión, las sociedades suelen estar algo mejor asesoradas, en cambio hay autónomos que les sienta muy mal que les digan como tienen que manejar sus ingresos, sobre todo los novatos. Un montador de cocinas puede facturar mil euros en 2 dias (precio hora sale como un superexperto consultor de la nasa), y al dia siguiente gastarselo en cualquier chorrada, ahora vas y le explicas que de los 1000€ tiene que apartar una parte para el iva, otra para cuotas de autónomos y seguros, otra para reponer maquinaria....


----------



## vertedero (15 Jun 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> si os parece caro pagar la cuota de autónomo podeis crear una S.L., poneis a vuestro cuñao de administrador y vosotros de curritos con contrato laboral. Haceis las cuentas y me contais, pero yo ya lo tengo más que calculado y lo que ganas por un lado lo pierdes por otro. Las coberturas hay que pagarlas y las pensiones no crecen en los arboles.
> 
> El problema es la mala gestión, las sociedades suelen estar algo mejor asesoradas, en cambio hay autónomos que les sienta muy mal que les digan como tienen que manejar sus ingresos, sobre todo los novatos. Un montador de cocinas puede facturar mil euros en 2 dias (precio hora sale como un superexperto consultor de la nasa), y al dia siguiente gastarselo en cualquier chorrada, ahora vas y le explicas que de los 1000€ tiene que apartar una parte para el iva, otra para cuotas de autónomos y seguros, otra para reponer maquinaria....



Mala gestión? Dile a un tio que se tiene que pasar seis meses ingresado en el hospital más otros seis de baja en casa (por decir algo un poco heavy) y que va a cobrar 600 al mes de la SS.

Y entonces le comentas el tema de mala gestión, que yo creo que por jodido que esté se levanta a darte una collejilla.

Mal habrá hecho por no estar asegurado por otro lado, pero qué mala gestión?? Como vas a prever/provisionar casos tan graves???


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (15 Jun 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> si os parece caro pagar la cuota de autónomo podeis crear una S.L., poneis a vuestro cuñao de administrador y vosotros de curritos con contrato laboral. Haceis las cuentas y me contais, pero yo ya lo tengo más que calculado y lo que ganas por un lado lo pierdes por otro. Las coberturas hay que pagarlas y las pensiones no crecen en los arboles.
> 
> El problema es la mala gestión, las sociedades suelen estar algo mejor asesoradas, en cambio hay autónomos que les sienta muy mal que les digan como tienen que manejar sus ingresos, sobre todo los novatos. Un montador de cocinas puede facturar mil euros en 2 dias (precio hora sale como un superexperto consultor de la nasa), y al dia siguiente gastarselo en cualquier chorrada, ahora vas y le explicas que de los 1000€ tiene que apartar una parte para el iva, otra para cuotas de autónomos y seguros, otra para reponer maquinaria....



Perdona, pero me parece que en toda SL debe haber mínimo un autónomo...


----------



## vertedero (12 Jul 2011)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Perdona, pero me parece que en toda SL debe haber mínimo un autónomo...



Creo que sí, al menos si eres gerente y tienes el control de la empresa en % o capital social tienes que ser autónomo.


----------



## elecmi (25 Abr 2013)

Alguien sabe que trámites hay que seguir para coger la baja por incapacidad temporal siendo autónomo?


----------



## el ganador (25 Abr 2013)

La baja te la da el médico, el de cabecera de la seguridad social, y llevas el parte a la mutua. Luego, el médico te hace unas revisiones quincenales y te vuelve a dar unos partes que has de seguir llevando a la mutua. 
Creo que también la mutua también pone a tu disposición algún médico, y te llaman para ver un poco como va el tema.


----------

